# How to milk products.



## Dancingdoe (Dec 13, 2015)

Was wondering what the breakdown is for milk products? I've searched the web but so far haven't found an exclusive description of how to obtain all the various "milks." For instance, I'm wondering how one would obtain buttermilk, whipping cream/heavy cream. I read that buttermilk is fermented much like a sourdough starter? Any help with this or resources to look at? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't help much with resources but I can help with creams.

For cream put the milk in a wide mouth container such as wide mouth jar or small bucket with an easy to remove lid, let the milk sit for a day or two and then skim off the cream that has risen to the top. Be careful not to jostle your container or your cream will disburse back into the milk. I usually use a small stainless ladle. You can buy mechanical separators but by hand has always worked for me. Milk by hand, separate by hand, churn by hand, press by hand.

Cream is cream is cream. The difference between heavy and whipping is fat content. From an expert: http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/tips/19208_what_the_difference_between_heavy_and_whipping_cream/

From cream you can go to whipped cream, butter or sour cream. Or half and half but I never saw any reason to separate the cream and then add back milk.


----------



## Dancingdoe (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for the information. I was also wondering on some specifics. I heard that sour cream/creme fraiche is cream sat out to develop enzymes like a sourdough starter? Is buttermilk much the same or is it just the leftover milk after butter has been made?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Dancingdoe said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I was also wondering on some specifics. I heard that sour cream/creme fraiche is cream sat out to develop enzymes like a sourdough starter? Is buttermilk much the same or is it just the leftover milk after butter has been made?


According to Ricki Carroll buttermilk used to be what was left after churning butter. Now it is skim milk inoculated with bacilli. Betty Crocker says butter milk can be substituted with milk and lemon juice. The attached is from Ricki's book.

As for sour cream I have used the clabbering method and liked the results.

1/4 cup milk
3/4 teaspoon white vinegar
1 cup cream

Combine milk and vinegar, let stand ten minutes. Mix with cream and let stand 24 hours at room temp.
I will say this method is never as thick as store bought sour cream, but it is tasty.


----------



## Dancingdoe (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you again! Have you ever attempted to culture buttermilk naturally?


----------

